# Sire Guitars



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The negative thing about these guitars is they don't appear to be available in Canada yet unless you go to eBay.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I don’t know if they are the same house, but Sire Marcus Miller basses are budget, under Fender MIM a bit, and very well loved, though not perfect in all reviews. They’re active 4 & 5 string jazz bass clones, available primarily direct order. I see clubbass.ca have picked up Canadian distribution....I thought about going for Canadian distributor for a minute, though never pursued at all.

EDIT. I see the best selling model is $909, no bag or case. So a bit more than a MIM Jazz, at least base model which is about $850ish, should come with a nice bag at least my Jaguar did.


----------

